# 1940s Machinist



## darkzero (Jul 11, 2015)

Not sure if this is a repost. Perhaps maybe some of you older fellows have seen this in school or something.

Not very entertaining IMO, it could easily put someone to sleep but I like to watch videos of metalworking that was before my time & when you didn't have to worry about things like OSHA. Skills, practices, & machines that disappear as each day passes. Hopefully not all gone during my time.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jul 15, 2015)

Very cool video.  I have never seen some of those machines before.


----------



## brino (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey, I like to work with my hands and to make things, I'm not afraid of oil, grease and dirt, I like machinery!

Wow, at least the guy operating the grinder had eye protection!

Thanks for posting that.
-brino


----------



## savarin (Jul 16, 2015)

I noticed at the end when threading the chips were coming off both sides of the tool tip.
Does this mean in those days they plunged straight in rather than at an angle as we do today?
If they did plunge straight in would that have been because those machines had heaps of mass and power?


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey, I still plunge in on threading on some things!


----------



## savarin (Jul 20, 2015)

So do I on small stuff but then again I dont really know what I'm doing most of the time.


----------



## juiceclone (Jul 20, 2015)

.......real people using real skills to make real useful products that they're proud of.......
amen


----------

